# Galaxy 10/Equity updates



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

-The former WBMM frequency is now KWKO-LP/38, Univision from Waco, TX
-The former frequencies for Univision stations KKFQ-CA Yakima, WA and KPOU La Grande, OR are now duplicating WNGS, except without the "RTN11" bug
-There's a new one labeled "FISCHER" that's KKFQ-CA (KPOU was sold recently to Fisher, not sure why KKFQ moved)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the note. Yup, Equity sold KKFQ and KPOU to Fisher Communications. (You can apply for a KKFQ job here: http://www.fsci.com/x1156.xml) In the absence of real information, I'm guessing that the WNGS bug-less duplications are placeholders.

And are you sure about WBMM? I've seen a lot of different newscast feeds moving through that slot over the past couple of weeks. I'll check it again myself tonight.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You were absolutely right about KWKO-LP. How nice :sure: to have yet another station broadcasting exactly the same Univision programming.


----------

